# Headsetanschluss hat Wackelkontakt --&gt; wie austauschen?



## Kreon (26. Dezember 2007)

Mein Headset hat am grünen Steckerende wohl nen Wackelkontakt.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


http://img518.imageshack.us/img518/663/img4109wt6.jpg


Lässt sich sowas reparieren bzw. austauschen und wenn ja, wo bekommt man nen neuen Stecker her?

Es handelt sich um ein Sennheiser PC 150 (also nicht gerade eins der billigen Sorte), hat aber keine Garantie mehr!


----------



## Raptor-Gaming (26. Dezember 2007)

Kreon am 26.12.2007 14:37 schrieb:
			
		

> Mein Headset hat am grünen Steckerende wohl nen Wackelkontakt.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



wenn du Ahnung von Elektrotechnik hast ,dann kannste versuchen zu reparieren.Ich persönlich würde in eine Art Elketronikladen oder zum richtigen Experten in diesem Bereich und reparieren lassen. Leider gibts solche Leute kaum noch ( offiziel ,dass du so n Laden auf der Straße siehst) ,weil mittlerweile alle auf Garantie und Neukauft konzentriert sind.Ach ,die schöne alte Zeit    
naja,entweder du kennst einen oder versuchst mit google/in der Stadt suchen. Alleine würde ich das lassen


----------



## Herbboy (26. Dezember 2007)

an sich ist das nicht sooo schwer. du könntest sogar einfach altekopfhörer nehmen und deren kabel abschneiden. das sind dann jeweils normale audiokabel mit 3,5mm klinkenstecker. du könntest die also abschnein und dann das innere freilegen. du siehst innen zwei kabel - die musst du halt auch freilegen, jeweils einzlen miteinander verbinden, zB zusammen"drillen", und isolierband drumrum. wenn es besonder gut halten soll, dann sogar löten - gibt aber nen knubbel, wenn du nicht aufpasst. und da natürlich trotzdem auch isolierband drum. und um das ganze dann am ende auch nochmal band rum.

einziges problem KÖNNTE sein: um die kabel herum ist oft nochmal ein kabel zur abschirmung. aber an sich müßte es auch so gehen, aber wenn du pech hast, dann könnte es ein brummen oder so geben


----------



## Raptor-Gaming (26. Dezember 2007)

Herbboy am 26.12.2007 15:44 schrieb:
			
		

> an sich ist das nicht sooo schwer. du könntest sogar einfach altekopfhörer nehmen und deren kabel abschneiden. das sind dann jeweils normale audiokabel mit 3,5mm klinkenstecker. du könntest die also abschnein und dann das innere freilegen. du siehst innen zwei kabel - die musst du halt auch freilegen, jeweils einzlen miteinander verbinden, zB zusammen"drillen", und isolierband drumrum. wenn es besonder gut halten soll, dann sogar löten - gibt aber nen knubbel, wenn du nicht aufpasst. und da natürlich trotzdem auch isolierband drum. und um das ganze dann am ende auch nochmal band rum.
> 
> einziges problem KÖNNTE sein: um die kabel herum ist oft nochmal ein kabel zur abschirmung. aber an sich müßte es auch so gehen, aber wenn du pech hast, dann könnte es ein brummen oder so geben



kann Herb zustimmen ,aber du solltest bissen Erfahrung bei dieser Sache mitbringen


----------



## Kreon (26. Dezember 2007)

Herbboy am 26.12.2007 15:44 schrieb:
			
		

> an sich ist das nicht sooo schwer. du könntest sogar einfach altekopfhörer nehmen und deren kabel abschneiden. das sind dann jeweils normale audiokabel mit 3,5mm klinkenstecker. du könntest die also abschnein und dann das innere freilegen. du siehst innen zwei kabel - die musst du halt auch freilegen, jeweils einzlen miteinander verbinden, zB zusammen"drillen", und isolierband drumrum. wenn es besonder gut halten soll, dann sogar löten - gibt aber nen knubbel, wenn du nicht aufpasst. und da natürlich trotzdem auch isolierband drum. und um das ganze dann am ende auch nochmal band rum.
> 
> einziges problem KÖNNTE sein: um die kabel herum ist oft nochmal ein kabel zur abschirmung. aber an sich müßte es auch so gehen, aber wenn du pech hast, dann könnte es ein brummen oder so geben



hehe, das  innenleben eines normalen 3,5mm Klinkensteckers (z. B. eines normalen Mp3 Players) hat ja, wie du schon bemerkt hast, 2 Kabel. Aber mein Headset hat ja nur das eine im grünen Stecker (das schließe ich jetzt einfach mal aus der Dicke des Kabels). Nehm ich dann nur eins (wenn ja welches) oder beide?


----------



## Herbboy (27. Dezember 2007)

Kreon am 26.12.2007 22:42 schrieb:
			
		

> Herbboy am 26.12.2007 15:44 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 so ein headset IST wie ein normaler kopfhörer eines MP3-players, nur das da noch zusätzlich ein micro dran ist mit einem eigenen kabel. die kopfhörer sind stereo, und stereo analog = 2 leitungen = 2 kabel. die sind halt wiederum in dem einen kabel innen drin. 

das geht technisch gar nicht, dass da nur ein einziges kabel drin ist und du dann trotzdem stereosound auf deinen kopfhörern per anloger buchse hast. du siehst auch am stecker 3 "bereiche", das sind eben die bereiche, die dann kontakt haben mit dem inneren der buchse für die "bereiche" mit dem stromsignal für links+rechts, dazu noch ein "bereich" für die masse.


dass die kabel so dünn sind spricht aber nicht grad für die qualität, hätt ich von sennheiser nicht erwartet.... je dünner, desto störungsanfälliger und desto schneller kann es nen kabelbruch geben. wenn das So dünn ist, dann haben die kabel im inneren vermutlich grad mal 1-2 adern...


----------

